# E-Caller



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

What kind of batteries do you guys use for the e-callers? We have a car battery right now and are wounding if that is too much or if we should get an atv battery or something even smaller.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I run a very small deep cycle battery, deep cycles handle the repeated draining/charging much better. The size deep cycle I'm running is about the size of a riding lawnmower battery.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

We run the same thing Goose Guy said. Last year we had a deep cycle marine battery. Or in other words, the battery that powers my buddies bass boat. It was way over kill, and it weighed like 70 pounds. So we just got a deep cycle law mower battery for this year. I expect it will do the job. And if you ever do run into problems with the battery running out of juice, just start turning your caller down/off when you don't see any birds around.


----------



## goosemayton (Feb 16, 2008)

I was wondering how long a vexlair battery would last?


----------



## goosemayton (Feb 16, 2008)

I am in the process of makeing an ecaller and need to know if my Vexlair battery has enuff power a ecaller with a 100w amp amp and 2 30w speakers? Does anybody have any advice?


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

it would have enough power it would just would not last as long. we have the car battery because we have 2 6x9 and 2 power horns running off a 200 watt amp


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

I used to run vexlair batterys on a goosegetter all day long but nothing more than that. Also if your vexlair battery gets weak it drains like no other.


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

what do you guys think of the power horns for speakers


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I run a battery out of a power pack that went in an ice fishing hole last year and I can run my homeade caller with 4 speakers for 3 days of hunting withough charging


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi new the the forum here. I'm also in the process of making a new caller. Just curious as to how long a marine deep cycle battery about the size of a lawn tractor will last? I have one that weights about 60-70 pounds but I don't want to drag that thing around.


----------



## goosemayton (Feb 16, 2008)

How do you guys attach you battery to your box so it does not bang around on the way in and out of the field? I was thinking about velcro straps attached to the bottom of the box?

All I have to say is the way the spring is looking you would want the lightest load you could manage. Because it is going to be a sloppy mess out there. The less weight to carry the better!!


----------



## Blueman (Feb 13, 2008)

Just curious as to what all you guys are running for battery's.? I'm having trouble finding a small (garden tractor battery) deep cycle battery. All I can find are huge ones. Any ideas where I should look. Thanks in advance for the help guys! Blueman


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Blueman said:


> Just curious as to what all you guys are running for battery's.? I'm having trouble finding a small (garden tractor battery) deep cycle battery. All I can find are huge ones. Any ideas where I should look. Thanks in advance for the help guys! Blueman


I got my bateries for my e-caller from Interstate.


----------

